# TOC Manson



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2018)

I picked up a Manson today.  It has some cool things that stood out to me but I'm not familiar with them at all.   The bars are adjustable like kelley bars but I haven't seen them this kind of adjustable bars before.  Any info on them?  It also has centrifugal dropouts and cool non-round tubing.  I'd like to know more about it if anyone has info on it.  All I know is that they are from Chicago 1895-1900.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2018)

cool bike Chris.
love the adjustable bars
as stamped, Sanger adjustable bars


----------



## anders1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Really nice find! I love those bars, and beautiful saddle as well. Love the bike...


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2018)

*Very-Nice machine, Chris. 
Some frame tubing appears to have 
facet-reveals ... very-appealing machine.  *

*You are very fortunate.*

*..... patric*


*


*


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Very-Nice machine, Chris.
> Some frame tubing appears to have
> facet-reveals ... very-appealing machine.  *
> 
> ...



I take it that this rack just doesn't fit on my bike or it's completely attached incorrectly.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2018)

*That rack is for a Miami-Built bicycle ... Teen's Era.*

*Your machine is TOC ....... POSSIBLY built by LATTA Bros., 
Friendship, NY. *

*The rack has value on a Miami-Built machine ... and, in my opinion,
is nothing more than a distraction on your Manson.*

*There are too many interesting things about this latest find ... and
that rack ... is a lotta noise.*

*..... patric*


*


*


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2018)

*Chris ...............*

*


*


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2018)

@Freqman1 was it you that was Looking for a rack similar to this? I think it was quite awhile ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> @Freqman1 was it you that was Looking for a rack similar to this? I think it was quite awhile ago.



Thanks but different rack and I found the one I needed. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Chris ...............*
> 
> *View attachment 863786*



It's on it's way to me so I will check soon.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

lol....Patric is the John Madden of bicycles.  I love it!   SOmeone has to dumb it down for me.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 4, 2018)

Manson supposedly was first to have triple crown frame.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Manson supposedly was first to have triple crown frame.



"Triple Crown"?


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 4, 2018)

three crown rear chain stay, seat stay  and fork


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2018)

I’ve been watching this one on eBay for a few weeks.
Yours has nicer features, like the dropouts.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 4, 2018)

The original Napolean had triple crown constuction...then many more to follow. In more recent times Monarch used this construction.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 4, 2018)

Manson's are undoubtedly strong beautiful machines, classy and unique eye candy for all to enjoy.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I’ve been watching this one on eBay for a few weeks.
> Yours has nicer features, like the dropouts.
> 
> View attachment 863833
> ...



I also had that on my watch list.  The rims are beautiful.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow ! Once again I'm blown away by the knowledge of fellow cabers. Impossible to go a day without seeing or learning something new !...oh yeah, NICE bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2018)

Updated pics


----------



## locomotion (Sep 7, 2018)

Rear dropout system to thighten the chain is similar to the Queen Cycle Cycle Co. (Daycycle, Erie) system from Buffalo.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-mystery-bike-round-rear-dropouts.100923/#post-654258
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1890-daycycle.41014/


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 7, 2018)

The bike will look great, without rear fender , carrier, and toc seat ! don't think so? If not still cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2018)

You are correct.  I'm going to take off the rack and fender as soon as it travels from my friends place to mine.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 7, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> The bike will look great, without rear fender , carrier, and toc seat ! don't think so? If not still cool!



Take those shoddy pedals off too[emoji2961]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 7, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> You are correct. I'm going to take off the rack and fender as soon as it travels from my friends place to mine.



And the pedals?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 8, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> And the pedals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



We can take them pedals off as long as you don’t tell Chris. I’ll replace them with Schwinn bow pedals.


----------

